# Useles Billy says killin' aint easy #375



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

Well it aint.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2015)

goot one Dave


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2015)

gonna be a record breaker


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Bigs


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

Dying ain't much of a living boy-Josey Wales


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

41 between pine mtn and Mack Dobbs north bound


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ain't nuthin easy for billy


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Glad there will be no more lame threads


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

It's real hard to tie your shoes juan handed.


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Any team playin the Braves is akilla


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Is there a contest?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 31, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2015)

Evening peepzzz !!!  Gotta go spend some MORE QT with the wife . . .


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

And who ever makes a trade wit da braves


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

I could do it again


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Alex wood?  Really?


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

???????


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

^^^^^^^√^√^√^^√^^√√√^√^^√^√^√^√^^^^√√√√√√


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

Walt is smoking pot


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

I killed a car jacker


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

I think this thread is lame...but it may be too early to tell....


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Quack's taking his wife on a date to the Q T!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

Quack, get me a hotdog while ya'll at QT.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

The sammiches last foreva


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Plop


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Mig is a stone cold killa.....


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nrr


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

I smoked a mullet once.


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Quack, get me a hotdog while ya'll at QT.



Oh my.....


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

No refrigerator required


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Donuts on speshul after 2


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

I think LD is asking Quack out onadate.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

I posted 33


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dave the sausages with mustard only please


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dirt the goat looks hungry


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think LD is asking Quack out onadate.



You neva played Nekkid Twista, it shows.........


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

It's beggin


----------



## ccherry (Jul 31, 2015)

Live from tha woods!


----------



## ccherry (Jul 31, 2015)

Gimpin skwerls and such


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Boys, let's behave we have a lady in here.


----------



## ccherry (Jul 31, 2015)

Hiding from tha law


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey k run


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey ccherry


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey K


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey LD


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey Guth


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey Mt


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2015)

Mattech? Did you see your sign in the last one?


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey flop


----------



## ccherry (Jul 31, 2015)

Killin ain't much of a lovin...


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Mattech? Did you see your sign in the last one?



I did, I asked you how much to get it for me?


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's your sign flop


----------



## ccherry (Jul 31, 2015)

Sup ya'll


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

The trailer park supervisor is watching us


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

Whatch out for billys brother stumpy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2015)

He will kick you in the knee cap


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2015)

You go right past it every time you go through morrow coming into atlanter


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

We are going to rent out bosses camper in quitman. 
Bids start at 25 per nite


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Hunting Bosses stand is starting out at 50 a day


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Beer is x tra


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm bunking wid K and BKW.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

All ga game laws will be followed. 

Yea rite


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

If I can find my trucka.........


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Killed 7 deer on da permit last night......that will teach them..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm bunking wid K and BKW.........



You may bunk wid bkw but u won't be around me


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

We only kill bucks.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Errrr wut I said , i retract


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Or spotted ones...


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

K playin' hard to get....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Bkw kills only bucks. Big bucks to. Like150 to 250 bucks a day


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 31, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 31, 2015)

Wut eye mist????


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 31, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> 41 between pine mtn and Mack Dobbs north bound




Now I see  

Shoulda turned left at pine mnt and said hello


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Friday nite


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm ready for some football.............


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm ready for killin season


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

What I misted?


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Dang....Rowdy Rody Piper is dead....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes he is.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

I actually didn't know he was still alive tho.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

#notabigwrasslinfan


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

#ithinksomeofitisfake


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

He was a good Scotsman


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

#itis


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

People are fake, rasslin' is real..........


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

#flop


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm the real deal


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Been busy lately, mistn all kind-a billy


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

PRolly gonna spend all mornin' workin'


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Too much useful for me


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

......went to Longhorns with the family, and now I remember why I never order a steak when I go out to eat.


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

JB been busy...You missed some Goot stuff in the deer hunting forum...lolz


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You go right past it every time you go through morrow coming into atlanter



I'm from jonesboro, might be named after me.


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Flopz


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Flopx


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey davey


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

Davey in da house


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Q T open 24/7...


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm not Davey........


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

JB I age a deer for two weeks or more and


----------



## Davey (Jul 31, 2015)

What' up?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> JB been busy...You missed some Goot stuff in the deer hunting forum...lolz



What thread?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

I do love them huntin' forum threads.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Hay Davey..


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> What thread?



Hunting show thread....


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2015)

Ereebody left to the deer huntin forum


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Fount it.......dude with the hot wife does enjoy talkin' about his own skills.


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Fount it.......dude with the hot wife does enjoy talkin' about his own skills.



Lolz .. ...sho does.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Can't find a steak dinner in a restaurant to match one of mine


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Fount it.......dude with the hot wife does enjoy talkin' about his own skills.



Yep


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm a killen machine


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

My hawt wife is to too tu two 2


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm a killen machine



We already noed that K. You da man


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Or a guy with hunting skilz


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hawt wife


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Favorite bad huntin show


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Bout the time I wake up its time to hit the sac


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Im going fishing tomorrow, many selfies will be taken!


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

I like the tiffany hunting show, i dont care what she kills. She is HAWT!


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2015)

Later folks....gonna see if we can kill 7 more......whoever misses has to drag the other shooters out of the field...


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Panthers demand attn for bleeding you out


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't put any stock in some dude poundin' his chest over his ability to do anything...... folks that are real good at anything are usually the last ones to talk about it.

Plus, deer aren't that smart.  Big bucks are scarce making them seem more intelligent.  I shot a nice'n last year that was walking right at me while I stood in the middle of a hardwood clearing.  Wuz holding my cell phone droppin' a pin on the GPS so I could remember the spot, and here he came......had the phone in my had while holding a gun and shot it just below the throat patch 30 yards away.  I ain't never seen an adult doe be that dumb


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Good luck gsp  hope you find one picture worthy


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Don't be a jackleg


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

You fishin' this weekend, 33?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

I gotsta work in between ball games........


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

LAst baseball tournament till the spring, and JR will be down to one sport......but lil ms JB starts soccer in two weeks, so Im not gonna get any break


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Whut happened


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Flop^°â„…â„¢®©â‚¬¢£÷¶âˆ†×Ï€âˆš~


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Pppppp¶¶¶¶¶¶


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Ï€¶âˆšÏ€âˆšÏ€âˆšÏ€¶¶××^°¥^â‚¬Ï€÷


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

I hear ya, MT


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

What happened 8n the deer huntin form??


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooo?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Jb got lucky one time and now he's the man. Lols


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

I been a stair installin fool the last coupla days. I been missin yall.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

I'd like to get lucky one time.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Whut?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Im the worst hunter eva


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Matt that can get infracts trust. Me I know


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

somebody give me the coordinates to the lake weiss honey holes


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

I give werds of encouragement


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Driving and posting is a  challenge


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a map if you need it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Deep water holes marked.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

You can do it


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ain't never seen 4 ninjas in here at once......


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Some of them peppers was hot


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Driving and posting is a  challenge



Dang right it is. No telling how many times a day I almost crash out while posting on here.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Is hot


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm going to film my own hunting show  

I don't think it'll do very well the footage will be from my tree stand watching mostly birds and squirrels


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Blue moon keep on shinin.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Jb got lucky one time and now he's the man. Lols



Im a corn pile killin' champion


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

I will watch it, bigs.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

I love birds and skwerls.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Love hunting corn too.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

The problem with texting and driving is steering with your knees so you don't spill your reeb


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Dang right it is. No telling how many times a day I almost crash out while posting on here.



I can post and drive my pickup......but, if Im drivin' mrs JB's vehicle, Im all ova the place so I don't do it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Ain't as easy as folks say it is. Not after opening day anyways.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Deers get mighty skittish after they friends get shot beside them.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm going to film my own hunting show
> 
> I don't think it'll do very well the footage will be from my tree stand watching mostly birds and squirrels



Just cook sumthin cool at the end and folks will watch it.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

No fishing unless super early Sunday morning


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Dang head never stops moving.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Example of encouragement.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Everybody whose hunted for a few years prolly has a good "dumb deer" story.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hdmo3 has great potential


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

33 = great encourager


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

.....hander outter of wisdom and kindness


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Somebody should do a spike thread, where folks pose up like big bucks.....big blue sky background, rifle to the side, all that.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

.....title the thread "Finally Got Him!"


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

They gettin angry bout them huntin shows


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

I dont care if
Tiffany Laksosky was a wax doll
SHE STILL HAWT!


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

If anybody has a wife 10x prettier than her please post pics.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

i forgot my manners..... sorry


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Im ready to catch a big bass, aint been fishing since tuesday


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Good evening gents


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Now way am I reading back


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huntin forum fun


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

I mist it too


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Been busier than a cat trying to cover up carp on a tin roof


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dirtnap is here


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dirtnap's first post is GON be in the billy threads.......


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Dirtnap is a cool name


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Guess what?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nevermind, he's GON


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

What?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Braves gettin' abused by the Phillies.......Phillies used to be the worst team in baseball.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

What 3333333?


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooooopoo


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

.......


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 31, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Driving and posting is a  challenge



i ran over a piece of metal that fell off billys truck, while i was checking my phone

not going to tell anyone, maybe the wife will think she done it


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Braves gettin' abused by the Phillies.......Phillies used to be the worst team in baseball.



Yea. Short mag and I are watching it for some reason


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 31, 2015)

was that a flop?


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Is MTR3333 similar to MS13?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes. Yes it was CR


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Everything that happens once in a blue moon happens tonight


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Is MTR3333 similar to MS13?



Dat his cuzin


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

That's what


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

How do yall deal with the emotional stress that comes from losing a big bass?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Tru dat


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Yea. Short mag and I are watching it for some reason



Its sad.  Im still a fan, but these are tough days for Braves fans.

I am very upset about that trade.......Wood and PEraza for an unproven bat


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Everything that happens once in a blue moon happens tonight



I knew i should have went fishing this afternoon!!


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

What time is the moon gonna turn blue?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> How do yall deal with the emotional stress that comes from losing a big bass?



I calmly tear my equipment to shreds while beating the water into submission


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

We just got pulled out of the ditch. I knew not to post.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Back on the road again


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Well,I'll be


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Where you going Kmc?


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I calmly tear my equipment to shreds while beating the water into submission



I take selfies while wearing old tshirts i shoplifted from goodwill. They only cost 25 cents but I was too embarrassed to buy them.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

I go all iaconelli


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm just looking for clues at the scene of the crime


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

33 seen me lose a bigg'n once, I was all kind-a tore up about it, then he proceeded to catch one twice as big an any I ever caught......


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

K I hope you didn't spill anything


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Life's been good to me so far......


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

This song is stuck in my head tonight.....no idea why, used to love playin it while drankin'


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Flopper


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> This song is stuck in my head tonight.....no idea why, used to love playin it while drankin'



I love that song. Makes me want to watch Easy Rider


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Somebody took the flop away from m7


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

I  only catch stoopid fish and  choot stoopid deers. They deserve all the credit


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Woo


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I love that song. Makes me want to watch Easy Rider



Yea, great song.  Way before my time, but music was better back then anyway.  Used to be one of the old tunes I'd play on guitar when errebody wuz at my house drankin' back in my single days.


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Woooooo hooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

To the camp & no spills


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Jb types alot


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Jb we ain't here to read


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

One liners, baby


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Jb types alot



Half yankee, it shows.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Kmac, billy's accepting, not hurtful


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Lols


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Jb can punch a keyboard


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Billy's A.D.D. won't allow him to read more than two sentences per post


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

I just killed four birthday cake oreos


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm on the phone, left finger typing


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Phillies killin the Braves


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I just killed four birthday cake oreos



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

K cleanin the ditches


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Im too lazy to look back and see the coordinates yall posted to the lake weiss honey holes.... Will yee post em again please.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

I am celebrating


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

I had popcorn, a handful of cashews and beef jerky for supper


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

What you celebrating 3333333?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Lost almost 15#


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Seen a lot of game in the ditches today


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Whered you lose it MTR?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Don't say anything gsp


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

Where is bo$$ tonight ?


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Parallel riprap an small cuts up river with a buzz bait keep it close to the bank


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

When shade happens skip senko trickworm fluke jig lizard under buckbush an willows eat a sammich about 11 you should have about 18-20 lbs. Keep the live well on and win some cash


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Im just fun fishing tomorrow, got a tournament out there next saturday


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

I've seen a lot of dead deer in the road lately that coyotes probably killed.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

They need to put a bounty on them yotes before we dont have any left to kill!


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

if folks would stop shooting everything that moved wed have more of them 600" deer running round


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I've seen a lot of dead deer in the road lately that coyotes probably killed.



Could u get the feet & blood for me. I'm teaching bkw how to trail a deer. 
Thanks
K


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Ridin' that train

High on cocaine


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Casey jones you better watch your speed


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Casey Jones you betta watch yo speed


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Good bait spawning now and bass will be there on the corners


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

Evening, kd.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Them lines looked like railroad tracks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 31, 2015)

snickering agin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 31, 2015)

Pappy be eatin poc corn and snickerin thru


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Boss, don't go to the deer thread. U know which one


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yotes are smart now and chase deers in the road and come back to eat after traffic slows down


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2015)

Buzzards eat in traffic


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

It wouldn't do good to go up there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 31, 2015)

crows eat in da road and don't ever git hit.  cause one of them sits in da tree, and when somebody comes along, they yell....


car....car.....car.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Back from the graduation and I was wrong, it was not kindergarten but pre kindergarten. That means another one next year I reckon. Pretty good, graduate 2 times before you start the first grade.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

The moon is completely not empty


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Moon aint blue either.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey T.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 31, 2015)

One more reeb and then lites out


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 31, 2015)

the moon is blue here. 


I asked it if it wanted to go drankin with Billy, and it said nope... it was depressed enuff without hangin with Billy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Evening Matt and gsp.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Blue moon you saw me standing alone.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 31, 2015)

the onlyest blue moon I ever seen was that time my wife had some blue........



Well, never mind.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Anybody want to buy a gaboon viper? i got too many and need to sell a few.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Evening dawg


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 31, 2015)

I just went to dh forum and didn't see anything controversial.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

That is odd.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

did we ever get an answer to what the worst hunting show is?


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dawg, my oldest daughter had her preK graduation this year, she is about to start kindergarten. Sweetest thing in the world...... she gets it from her dad


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

I knew Bigs would make it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Dawg, my oldest daughter had her preK graduation this year, she is about to start kindergarten. Sweetest thing in the world...... she gets it from her dad



Hope the punch was better than what we had.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope the punch was better than what we had.



it was, i spiked it.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

My youngest starts kindergarten Monday gps she is a nut  gets that from her mama


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooo flop^^^^^^


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

Make it where boss


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

Yall heard I made the big time


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> it was, i spiked it.



No way I got put good whisky in that punch with a clear conscience.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 31, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Anybody want to buy a gaboon viper? i got too many and need to sell a few.



what you want for two? gaboon viper prices are way down.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

dnm in hera.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

I just had baboon viper for supper


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

I woke up last night from a doe nightmare


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Did you put your Butt rub on it Bigs?


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

How are things Charlie?  U ready for deer season


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 31, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I just had baboon viper for supper



pics or it never happened. you use the rub?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How are things Charlie?  U ready for deer season



Yep, all 14 days of it.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did you put your Butt rub on it Bigs?



No I dreamed I ran out


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah I had a short season when I lived in PA.  

How long is the bow season up there?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yeah I had a short season when I lived in PA.
> 
> How long is the bow season up there?



It is like 3 months, but I don't bow hunt.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Been threatening to get a cross bow.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

We are thinking about buying a couple acres in KY with my wife's sisters family so it would be a half way point between us and their family in WV


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

You know anyone who would sell a couple acres to put up a camper or build a cabin?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

bigelow said:


> We are thinking about buying a couple acres in KY with my wife's sisters family so it would be a half way point between us and their family in WV



You will prolly want to be close to I75, but if you don't mind being close to I65 I might could hook you up.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

Thst would be fine I think the halfway point off 75 is Jelico but no I would not mind being off 65 at all


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

Get u a crossbow 

Give you another reason to be in the woods


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

PM me sometime what you have in mind Bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2015)

Sending now answer whenever I'm in no rush


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Lots of good deer hunting up this way Bigs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Billy has been been out of town. I think he went to Chula looking for a job.


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 31, 2015)

night


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Later gsp.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

I lived in PA a while.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huntin' up there is all kind-a different


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Folks like folks walkin' around bumpin' deer


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Lotsa land is open to hunt if'n you ask


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

More hunters than deer in that state


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

I have always had good luck asking people if I could hunt.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Not me, KD.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Folks get all kind-a wierd about it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

If they don't hunt they like watchin' the deer.  If they do hunt, they ain't GON let anybody else in on the fun.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

It's their land, I don't get hurt about it


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

But I def mist the whole "knock and ask" era of deer huntin'


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Somebody kilt the huntin' show thread


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Just me bo$$ n scrapy here now


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

And scrapy ain't sayin' much


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Things are a little different around here. You just dont see much land right around this area that people buy hunting right on. Most is controlled by large farming operations and if you get along will with the owner he will let you hunt. The only downside to that is he will tell other people they can hunt too and you never know who you may run up on in the woods. The owners don't get the concept of one person wanting to have some control of the place they are hunting.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

That's cool......and I guess if a fella wanted control, he should pay for it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ill prolly never buy a big patch of land, but, I def want something small.......one of my bucket list items is killing a deer, any deer, on my own dirt.


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 31, 2015)

Im out, nite folks


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Matt is a night owl.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Billy just getting woke up good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

I got land leased for my cows and finally talked the owner into letting me post it.


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

Night


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm bout ready for bed myself


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2015)

He will let me hunt the rest of his land that I don't have leased, but he is likely to let someone else hunt it too. I don't mind that, I just don't like walking in on somebody or the other way around.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

If a man likes to bow hunt this is a paradise.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

There is a long Bow season and a very short modern firearm season.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Well just me and Matt now and I am getting ready to hit the hay.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Night all you Billy's. You too Buckfiddy wherever you might be.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

Woooo!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Mornin. This is the very firstest day of August. Five more weeks till bow season. Hopin only a couple more weeks of hawt weather


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Mornin. This is the very firstest day of August. Five more weeks till bow season. *Hopin only a couple more weeks of hawt weather*



You ment to say only a couple more months.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

I was still in shorts wadin and fishin the creek in November last year


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

We have a good two months of hot weather left


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

That's why I can't get fired up about bow hunting in mid September


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

Got my rejection notice for the zone 1 alligator hunt again,that was with 5 priority points.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

I just checked another email that said I was selected 
Now I'm really confused


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

Your application for a permit to hunt in Georgia's Alligator Quota Hunt was not selected this year. We trust that you will not be discouraged and encourage you to apply again next year. 

 Your online account has been credited with an additional priority point which may be applied to a future application to increase your probability of selection. Although there is no guarantee that your application will be selected next season, allocating additional priority points to your next application will elevate the status of that application over those with a lower priority level. 



 It is my sincere hope that you have a safe and successful hunting season.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

Congratulations! You have been selected for a Georgia Quota Hunt! You were chosen for Alligator - Zone 01 on 08/14/2015. As a result of your selection, your online account will be reduced by the number of priority points wagered. 

 IMPORTANT! Check your address in the system IMMEDIATELY at .......Your address must be correct to receive your alligator tag, which you must have in your possession while hunting. If you have not received your tag in the mail by August 10 please call (229) 426-5267 for assistance. 

 Persons 16 years of age and older must have a valid hunting license and an alligator hunting license to hunt alligators. Anyone 16 years of age or older hunting alligators on a Wildlife Management Area (WMA) will also need a WMA license. Lifetime licenses including the resident 65+ senior lifetime license, and the resident disability license, already include alligator hunting and WMA privileges. 

 The 2015 alligator hunting season begins Friday August 14 at sunset and ends October 5 at sunrise. More information about alligator hunting regulations can be found here:


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Good stuff on Willies Road House this morning


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's why I can't get fired up about bow hunting in mid September



Because u ain't a killer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

1st I heard of needing a permit to kill a gator. Next u going to tell me there's a season & size limit.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Because u ain't a killer.



That's hurtful Kmc.  Infractions coming!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's hurtful Kmc.  Infractions coming!



Just playing


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Mernin?????


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Live from werk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 1, 2015)

Day 8 in hospital 
Prob gonna run us out soon though
Nurse told billy to leave his BB gun in the truck today, was shooting pigeons yesterday and some patients complained


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm up.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Having my son's birthday party at 5 er clcok. Gotta alot of yard stuff to do.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Woooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey errebody


----------



## jatola77 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello Mornin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2015)

Billy alignment


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Having my son's birthday party at 5 er clcok. Gotta alot of yard stuff to do.



Wheres our invite to come drink your reebs


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wheres our invite to come drink your reebs





5er clock. Come on.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Day 8 in hospital
> Prob gonna run us out soon though
> Nurse told billy to leave his BB gun in the truck today, was shooting pigeons yesterday and some patients complained



Who's in the hospital CR?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Morning Billys. Nice flat heads Jatola


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Worked five hours and I was caught up on my boxes so I left


----------



## jatola77 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Mig


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Who's in the hospital CR?



My daughter.
Dr says she can go home tomorrow , feeling good now


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Glad she is OK CR


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> My daughter.
> Dr says she can go home tomorrow , feeling good now



That's good to hear


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You ment to say only a couple more months.



When I say hawt I meen over 90 with this humidity. 80 degrees isn't hawt. Uncomfortable in a deer stand but not hawt


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

We Gettin close


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

To another


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Woohoo


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

booyahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Good news CR.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

I sure would like to watch a Busch race, or a Winston cup one..................


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mownin.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have July 22


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

Blue moon mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

Chores to be dun


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## rydert (Aug 1, 2015)

Morning...I just woke up...


----------



## rydert (Aug 1, 2015)

I think I'll ride to Louisville and eat some Mexican....


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Woooo.. Live from the ball field. We are gettin the brakes beat off of us. One of the other teams has Billy as a head coach. Runnin track on us and arguing calls when he's up 20 runs. Wears his hat all cocked to the side too. He's a treat


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Think we've scored 5 in two games.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

We should still be in coach pitch but combined two teams 10-u and 8-u. All the other girls look about 11-13.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

yall have a great day,bbl


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

I ain't makin excuses.. We suck but I don't see the need in pumping your fist and clapping it up from the third base coach box when your girl steals home on the 57th passed ball of the game


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Rant over


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think I'll ride to Louisville and eat some Mexican....



Stop be here on your way to Louisville, You can eat with us, that Mexican Restaurants is Louisville is overrated and vey pricey. You would be Better off to stop at in Nahville and eat at Toyokota Garden grill and shoe repair.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Tell him to get a job with the Braves oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Afternoon Krun.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

jatola back in here. He gonna mess around and become a regular.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

I see Martin also.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bo$$ birthday flop.  Wooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2015)

You all set for the partay matt


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Almost, just cut grass. Came in to change shirts and cool down.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Not super hot today, but still warm enough to break a good sweat.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Wife bought my some a dang laptop for his birthday. 

These kids today are so spoilt


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Here she is... Coach G-money Billy. He'a true playa


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2015)

Guy looks like he needs a throat punch


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Guy looks like he needs a throat punch



He may get won fur the days ova.. We got some redneck parents here.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

I think you could take him oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Dang Ranger, you got to let us know when you got somebody in the hospital. I hope it is all working out good for you and your daughter.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

You get the tires aligned Nitram?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

*Dumb or what*

I don't think he's ever gonna learn!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

One less snake to bit him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

That one bit me, thAts how I found him


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

I need to put my boots on


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Rattler &. Corn tonite


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

I fell woosie. I'll b back


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

You keep that up and you're going to look like that dude on your shirt..........


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I fell woosie. I'll b back



may have to put KMc down too, 2, to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Gotta be tuff to hunt with bshadrick


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Catfish bait!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

As soon as we seen it bkw ran me over getting away


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Woah! What did you kill it with Kmc?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

K will be wearing a new belt.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Push me on it hollaring come on life inSurance


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Pocket knife.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

And a stick


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

She was prolly going for salt and pepper.


----------



## rydert (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice hat K....


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Good thing that knife was sharp


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

That's my snake hunting hat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Works gud


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Kmc looks like he'd put down a case of reebs in a heart beat


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Think I'll go try and find one bigger. They hang out in briar beds


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm drinken now. It gives me bravery


----------



## rydert (Aug 1, 2015)

I was in Louisville Ga.....not Louisville Ky. ......smh-ing


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Started early. Cause I get up early


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

I got a pyramid of beer cans


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> I was in Louisville Ga.....not Louisville Ky. ......smh-ing



Do you ever go over to the horse races at Churchill Downs?


----------



## rydert (Aug 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Do you ever go over to the chicken races at Bowling Green?



Never have....is that where you race your  chickens?


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

I thought he raced the chickens at Indy..........


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> Never have....is that where you race your  chickens?



No that is where they run the Kentucky Derby. I just thought with you living so close you might go over there every once in a while and bet on the ponies.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

I bet on a hermit crab race once in Illinois...........


----------



## rydert (Aug 1, 2015)

I bet on a turtle race once.....got bored and left before the race was over....


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Live from deer camp


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Just got done bush hoggin my new food plot.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Bbl. gots mo work to do


----------



## bigelow (Aug 1, 2015)

I finished up with my food plots took a quick dip in the crick now we headed home


----------



## bigelow (Aug 1, 2015)

Praying for rain soon


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Bigs gonna get a new razor


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Thinking bout going somewhere and get a steak.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Me too, back porch.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Me too bo$$


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm herea. Watchin my guys roll felt paper. Been a long two days on this job. I'm ready for a yangalang


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Or twelve


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Goin to be up early tomorrow to too 2. Got whole beef brisket to cook. Got to get the smoker goin early. That reminds me. I got to go by my dealer and git some wood to smoke


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

I want a Pittsburgh style steak.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Only way I eat em Bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Hams bout cured out sacked up and will be ready bout November. My friend knows how to do them.

IMG_20150731_103639327.jpg


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

I added a new middle rack to the acorn for this, test drivin' tonite.............


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I added a new middle rack to the acorn for this, test drivin' tonite.............



Let me know how that works Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

I would drive to Adairsville Kentucky for a slice of home cured ham on a biscuit, in reverse.................


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

A cold beer and a good steak sounds good.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I would drive to Adairsville Kentucky for a slice of home cured ham on a biscuit, in reverse.................



Dave if we have another get together later I will bring you some center cut slices.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Bo$$ done flung a craving


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

I want a slice too boss


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Kmc gonna have rattle snake poppers fo suppa tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Lets get a get together planned and I will bring a cooler full.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

I thank BKW's working on sumtin'. hopefully before deer season. I may be going away for a while........


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I thank BKW's working on sumtin'. hopefully before deer season. I may be going away for a while........



Your attorney can't get you out of it?


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Lawyer flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Actually, I have one of the world's greatest lawyers. This is a business move.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Their coming to take Dave away ha ha.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm gonna miss ole Dave


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Maybe he'll have wifi in prison and can sneak in a smart phone


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

At least they have AC in prison nowa days


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

I made sun dried tomatoes in the 
oven , my knees seem to continue to
be a problem. New doctor august 19th 
lots of cartilage gone. In other words I hurt
and these lows lately not helping drank my CensoredCensoredCensored
off last night (hubby suggestion )would not kill the pain, I don't take meds
finally don't laugh about 1:00 in the morning no sleep
no glasses went to look in the freezer found a partial bag of frozen peas worked went right to sleep. Hoping to change insurance to be able to see my old doc. Been icing all day.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

I guess I'm getting old


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

sorry Boss didn't mean to cuss


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

My old doc used chicken juice even paid for 
it cause my insurance would not. He ate 350.00 
 This new young
gun I though more chicken juice 10 years late
shot me up with steroids hurt and not help
 made it worse.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

I made homemade pizza dough and
going to make pizza


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

love me some pizza


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

roasted garlic
sundried tomato
fresh basil
fresh tomato
motza
homemade dough


----------



## bigelow (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry for ya Krun  do you deliver said pizza


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

No but I do like your rub,LOL


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

ben ben the man


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

going to know about the house
on Monday, I sure hope it's goot news.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

someone tried to charge us 160,ooo just to 
finish the basement


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Get well Krun


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mig I aint sick, my knees been a pain for
a while now all of a sudden they have decide
to give out. Think its all of the lows, but thanks


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm missing a lot of cartilage


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

I guess jumping off of barns
when you a kid don't help


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Lower your sugar intake and take fish oil pills it will make a difference


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Hate to hear about your knees Krun


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm toast bb tomorrow


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

I got bad knees too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Krun done toasted her self


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

fuzzy I don't eat sugar ever and I forget
to take my fish oil


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

No since I don't have pain pills
cause I don't like the reaction and 
I'm allergic to most I just drank and
it did not help.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Gettin' old ain't for sissys. I know first hand.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

change of subject I sure am sorry
about those two boys on the other coast


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

It don't help when the doc's give
you stuff that makes you worse


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

cortisone is bad news


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Tookillya works pretty goot, I can't take pain pills either. Mushrooms ain't bad either........


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

It breaks down the joint and hurts your joints


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

never had the mushrooms


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

tukeela makes me sweat


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

yall want to see pizza pics when I am done?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

my homemade sauce


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

my roasted garlic


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

my dough


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

my sun dried tomatoes


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

my home grown basil


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

cheese is bought


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Sounds tasty Karun.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

My dinner.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Sounds tasty Karun.



oh my those steaks are killer


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

dinner


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Dang Krun. that looks scrumptios


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Goonies are on


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Pizza looks good Krun


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm mid fall oft the wagon


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Lost our last game 10-2.. Lot better than our prior performances


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Got third outa three teams.. I was like.. Erybody shouldn't get a trophy but my wife explained that tree was supposed to be more teams but only three showed.. Lil oops is a trophy hawg


----------



## oops1 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm gonna get K a killa trophy.. He deserves one


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

You gonna need sum more shotgun shells.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

nite y'all


----------



## karen936 (Aug 1, 2015)

I full I tired and I hurt


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

don't know what'd i did


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

caint get into the bad huntin show tread


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

nite krun soe tied an hurt bout sums it up for me too


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 1, 2015)

just finished moving my daughter and puttin stuff together


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey oops they earned it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

My bacon wrapped corn on the cob is trying to burn up on the grill.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats lil ooops, wooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

That's what happens when somebody is rushing me.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Party is about over. Still got a few moms here and a few boys are staying over.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Prolly wont be fit to eat.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they put crack in great American cookie cake.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Matt is shutting down the party.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

All the kids are wired.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Gonna have to bust heads at bed time.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

All this hard work making the place look good just so the kids can trash it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh well, that's what it's for I guess.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

It'd be nice if there was a party place in our small town. Just pay them show up, party and leave.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Matt gonna crack the whip.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 1, 2015)

embrace the chaos


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 1, 2015)

al green wants to know, how can you mend this broken heart


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

That little un is a cutie pie oops


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Prayers for Matt's nerves


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Prayers for bo$$'s corn on the Cobb


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

woooooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

I was out there talking to the grill and did not see the neighbor walking her dog. She said "Now that's some nice talk".


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 1, 2015)

lol


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

What did you say Bo$$?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey boss and matt


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Did y'all have rattlesnake for suppa BKW?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm not eating that crap. Kmac can if he wants to!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

He's grilling some now. I'm having a sammich!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Woooooo Nokia phone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Sliced canned carrots and salt and pepper makes a good snack


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Post pics of the grilled snake


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Good juan CR, The reverend Green abides...........


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

BKW you scheming?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm not getting out in that rain to take pic's of that gross crap!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Music overrides flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Music don't transport across flop


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

Nope not tonight Dave! I did today. I had Kmac and bshadrick put me up a ground blind today. Told them they could hunt there! Then when they got done I told them I better not catch them there! Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I'm not getting out in that rain to take pic's of that gross crap!



After all Kmc does for you you can't cook him a nice snake steak?  Geeze!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 1, 2015)

Bkw is pure sugar she melts in the rain


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

BKW can take Fuzzy wid a couple of poodles left ova.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

No way I'd cook that! And I cook plenty for him! He càn cook thatvcrap his self


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

That's right mig


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

Dave well you know where I keep my flint blades!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

Kmac floats mig


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Dave well you know where I keep my flint blades!



Yes I need to look into that.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

I can get to them real fast


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> What did you say Bo$$?



I cannot repeat it here, but it had something to do with the bacon on my corn catching fire and me getting burnt trying to re-arrange it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> No way I'd cook that! And I cook plenty for him! He càn cook thatvcrap his self



He said that he does most of the cooking and most of the other chores around the crib


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

He does it cause he loves you so much


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

Well time for me to hit the sack! See you fellas lat!er


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

7 mag. You gonna get him cracked across the head! That's not true at ALL


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Bacon wrapped in corn with jalapenos.

         IMG_20150801_205523298.jpg


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Wooo
What I miss


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

He does love me tho! But the feeling is mutual


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Boss that look gud


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Aug 1, 2015)

Night guys


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Wooo
> What I miss



BKW was saying how she did all the cooking and cleaning while you played and drank reebs


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok some one to x plain to me why I'm getting in trouble at the camp


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

That corn looks good bo$$


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> BKW was saying how she did all the cooking and cleaning while you played and drank reebs



Yea what's your point. I make a list.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

You da man Kmc !


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

She's loading my rifle now so I can nite hunt


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

Wear your snake boots


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Got the lite charges


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Boot on


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Backstraps


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

one boot mckinnie


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> one boot mckinnie



Trap. Rite boot


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Trap=yeap


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok. I'm back


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 1, 2015)

This is cool!

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/rattl...rce=facebook_page&utm_medium=Wide+Open+Spaces


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Just got back from Savannah


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Rained a lot there...not a drop here...again


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Bo$$'s bacon wrapped corn looked good!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Rattle K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Boss. Where did everyone go


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just left the ball field, hour and a half drive home. Wooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 1, 2015)

Tomorrow is it for the summer.  Wooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Boss they living under your camper


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

Ready to head to the mountains next weekend !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss they living under your camper



Wont ever sleep there again.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

Wat I misted?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

I worked today til after 8pm. Y'all bleve that?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wont ever sleep there again.



Lols


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Sure do


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Wat I misted?



K done took Flash's title of snake wrangler away.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

You a go getter


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

Now I feel bad. Boss


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

How did he take benben title away???? I need the lowdown.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> How did he take benben title away???? I need the lowdown.



Somewhere back a few post there is a picture of him holding a rattlesnake by the head.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

He kilt him with a pocket knife.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Thought I heard a Duck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

juanboot mckinnie beez a killa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

evenin B0$$, knocking out some 12hr nights


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Heard you was doing 84 hours this week Quack. That's dang near a whole week.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

I like k's hat a lot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Heard you was doing 84 hours this week Quack. That's dang near a whole week.





Yessir, covering for a co-workers vacation.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

Snake killa!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

Quack is a fine fella.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

My meds are kicking in.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm in the zone rat now.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

Feels good too.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

A girl on fb said I sounded like I had an 8th grade education. I don't know whether to be angry at her of take it as a compliment. Cause I quit in the 7th grade.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

TP zoning out all night every night


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I like k's hat a lot.



About 8 bucks outa a Indian store


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

She was mad cause I said her and her friends were a bunch of tree-hugging, moonbat, liberal boneheads.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> TP zoning out all night every night



Wooo [ooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2015)

I made it to the 8th, took 12 years


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

Wooooo, flop.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> She was mad cause I said her and her friends were a bunch of tree-hugging, moonbat, liberal boneheads.



Good job T.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

They got a kill the lion dentist hate page on fb. I tried to show them the irony in the page they've created.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm out folks. Been nice typing with y'all nltonight.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 1, 2015)

i liked cecil, too bad


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Night T, if I had facebook, I would go over there and tell her too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

I would prolly get banded from facebook.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Some folks is still awake


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm out. Got to get the smoker goin early. Cyalltomorrow


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Sleep well Guth.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

I need to go to South Georgia. I am having withdrawals.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Evening Wy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

Wy's reading back, I can see his lips moving..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2015)

Take him a month to catch up on erething.


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey....I just woke up....


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2015)

J/k......summer time deer sho is easy to kill..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey derthole !


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Wife has done a donut cake deal for my kids birthdays for years. About 10:00 she asked me to go get em. Neighbors were out in the driveway drinking, so I pulled in to say hey. Next thing I know, I'm bringing back 4 dozen donuts. I can sell donuts to drunks pretty good.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 2, 2015)

My
Crap get deleted??


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey ooops!!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Hoooooo


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

morning Ronda Rousey is a beast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> My
> Crap get deleted??


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Did Rhonda win?


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Dang 34 second KO.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

She is amazing ain't she.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

I bet alot of folks ainy to happy about paying $50 to watch a 34 second fight. Lol


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> My
> Crap get deleted??



You posted in the wrong thread. Lol you done got in em good. Woooooo




http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9623633#post9623633


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2015)

who is this rhonda you speak of?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2015)

is she hawt?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2015)

pics pleaze


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> You posted in the wrong thread. Lol you done got in em good. Woooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh SNAP, oops done lost it !! 



Those guys on that thread gonna be doin some head scratching ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> pics pleaze





Google Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> You posted in the wrong thread. Lol you done got in em good. Woooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2015)

Mornin. Up early Gettin the smoker goin. What was oops drinkin/smokin last night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

I dunno, but there musta been plenty of it and he wasn't sharing..


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome to where time stands still,
No one leaves and no one will


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

To the game you stay a slave


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2015)

Oops done made lol so hard I fell off of the lftt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2015)

Oops was doing some one eye postn last night


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

Oopps had a party and didn't invite all us Billies


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

Skeered we take all his womenz


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

Drank all his reeb


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

Eat all the food.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

Trash his yard.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

Throw all his pool furniture into the pool.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm tryin to keep my intentions disguised


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Oops says corn may work for bucks, but likker works better on does..............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2015)

Goot jaun


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 2, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 2, 2015)

I hope oops has more pics that he can pm to us


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

7-1 odds on that thera porch. RIP Oops.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Oops says corn may work for bucks, but likker works better on does..............



Corn likker?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

oops+ is tha man.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> i hope oops has more pics that he can pm to us



x2.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

What I mist?


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm so far behind and I didn't take no pics at da beach worth a flip. I feel like I let y'all down.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2015)

Its ok nut


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Oops is awake.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Anything worf readin back for?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Who has the worst hunting show now? Did we ever figure that out?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Sup, Zebco 33.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hope you get your Dr back K-run


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

I must a mist something.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Nut


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Oops had a hen party.............


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol big time over ooops posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

The worsess huntin show is definitely not worth watching.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hay mt.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Lol big time over ooops posting in the wrong thread.



I thought my post was deleted cuz I forgot which tread it was in.   Too...


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

I just know billy likes to hunt over scattered corn cuz its more natural.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

morning link please


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

How is Florida Nut? My wife is heading down in a few hours.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

If he hunts over a feeder, it ain't hisn.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hope you're doing well this am K-run


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Billy hunts on the go


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

much better thanks


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

where was oops posting?


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> morning link please



I posted it last night, already been cleaned up though.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

This is the 1st time I've slept in past 8 in foreva


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

He posted in a deer hunting thread, the he came in the Billy thread saying his post got deleted. Lol. I happen to find em while looking around last night.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

that's too funny


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

poor oops gonna have a hangover
today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2015)

In deer forum


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Lftt made my legs go to sleep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2015)

Oops got into the natty daddys


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm back home now mt. It rained a lot!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

It's been raining a lot down hera


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

I wish we had some rain


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

My grass is getting crunchy


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone heard from Cramer?


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

He ain't done his weekend check ins lately


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2015)

Hope cramer is ok


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2015)

Hope cramer is ok


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Me too


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Puhleese I am trying to sleep.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

That's better. But now I am awake and cant go back to sleep.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

<yooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

What did oops do Matt?


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

<is this better


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Do I need to fine him heavily.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Nothing bad, he just posted Billy stuff in a non Billy thread. Lol


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm sure he is fined enough.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Ooops there he is now.


----------



## gsp754 (Aug 2, 2015)

they done kilt cecils brother too!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Police in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Wonder how many rattlers K has kilt today.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

K had me sleeping on top a nest of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Kinda quiet in here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy just gots done wid lunch


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

chicken, tater salad and ice tea


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

time fer a Pappy nap


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy naps are essential for a healthy life


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy thinks Billy has napped thru the 80's


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

flap flop flip


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

all da billys must be at the river, skinny dippin er sumthin


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## oops1 (Aug 2, 2015)

All my pitchers is gone.. Can't believe I put em in da wrong thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Billy cant sleep when it is dark.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

poor oops


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol ooops


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Afternoon Krun.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Red peas and cracklin' cornbread, strik-o-lean, fried green tomatoes, sliced homegrown tomatoes....................needs sumtin else........


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Karun.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Cantaloupe and redeye gravy?


----------



## ccherry (Aug 2, 2015)

Afternoon all


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Red peas and cracklin' cornbread, strik-o-lean, fried green tomatoes, sliced homegrown tomatoes....................needs sumtin else........



All that needs is me at the table.


----------



## ccherry (Aug 2, 2015)

Shore could use some rain


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

What's up CC?


----------



## ccherry (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds good LD


----------



## ccherry (Aug 2, 2015)

Trying to stay cool KD... Ready for a frost


----------



## oops1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Headin to academy.. Wooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Been in the 60's here the last couple of nights. But no frost yet.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Dave, Boss


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

fried corn Dave is all you need


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

and I agree with Boss


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

hows your house coming 
cc


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes and fresh cayenes ............


----------



## ccherry (Aug 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> hows your house coming
> cc



Slow


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Wish I had some crackling bread.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

I haven't had that in years
Boss


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Wat i mist???


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Wat i mist???



Crackling bread, streak a lean, sliced tomatoes, fried green tomatoes, red eye gravy, fried chicken, butter beans and such.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Just an afternoon snack.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

I just woke up again.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

I know them goobers ready to boil by now Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

I mite get up and drank sum reebs.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yea I think I'm gone go pull sum up today or tomorrow.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll post pics of the hulls for you bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm bout ready to get the gout.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

prayers for your knee's nut nut


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

or whatever joint
it hits


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

hey cuzz how you feeling


----------



## oops1 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm good.. Cuzz... And you?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Pnut gonna post some hurtful pics.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks krun but it will be in my big toe.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

t.p. is asleep on the couch. I may go take a nap!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> t.p. is asleep on the couch. I may go take a nap!



done made that call


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

have a goot nap


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

don't be posting no
pic's in the wrong thread though


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Wake up


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

About reeb time  turnt it up at my neighbors party last night


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

willie showed up no reebs or dish to pass and could not eat the pork so demanded they make some chicken


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

It was not my party but I would have them directions to the publix around the corner or demanded they leave


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

I kept away from them so I wouldn't say something hurtful


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

I had some hurtful things I was thinking though


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok I said some hurtful things but not to them


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh yeah Willie flop^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Where'd ereybody go


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok bbl


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> It was not my party but I would have them directions to the publix around the corner or demanded they leave



i called the orlando publix Fort Caucasian when i was down there

is that rong?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm here
your neighbor friends are rude


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Shoulda' throwed their lawn furniture in the pool....


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

12 down only 72 to go..


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I just went to a party where that didn't even have chicken to eat. Smh.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I got angry.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I threw their lawn furniture in the pool.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I tolt them to go to to da sto and get me some booze and fried chicken.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

What kinda party don't have free beers and fried chicken???


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

They better brang me back some 40's.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm gonna throw a fit if the bring me back a sixer of Miller lite.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

You tell 'em TP.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

T is rightly upset.  Who invites you to a party with no reebs?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't believe anybody would have a par tay in jawjaw and not have some fried cheekun


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

fried cheekun and reeb = par tay


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

no fried cheekun and no reeb = upset par tay guest


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Finally got a chance to knock the dust off the bow  

My 25yd pin is on fo sho


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

ticked off guest flop,flap,flip,fleep,floop,flopperdoozy


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

T, Pappy is making veggie soup to can.  It ain't fried cheekun, but it is filling. 

Pappy can make you a pone of kornbred too, and really fill ya up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

biggun ready to stick a piggy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

biggun = 25 yrd piggy sticker extreme


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2015)

We having a par tay... grilled chicken & reeB. Florida style.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

My arrars is ready too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2015)

Got the lawn chairs sitting in the kiddie pool.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2015)

I shoot hawgs, arras cost to much.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Wife done drug me to the antique shop. Nothing new to see here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2015)

Truck doors open,radio on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2015)

Old junk.


----------



## mattech (Aug 2, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Heigh


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Dang fools just pulled up with a 3 piece mrs winners chicken box and a quart of Busch. I'm bout to go off.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Eat me down in 8 days. Smh-ing.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I wonder where stonemountaingiftshophunter is?


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

My dog just looked up to the heavens and thanked God to be born southern, with a mouth full of peas, peppers, and cracklin' cornbread. I second that emotion and give thanks for the homegrown tomatoes as well.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Ld and KinnieMack is hera.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

What about fried okry?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Mashed up taters too.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

And some squash. God done good when he made fried squash.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

And squash's cousin zucheenee.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

that was lftt heigh


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

its speeled zookeeny


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i wanna run around in my pj's and throw hammers


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

its too hot to wear a coat


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

She threw in green tomatoes wid the okra..................exctasy..


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

ineed somebody to tell me to tell me when its time to wear a coat


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i have had squash and okry fries together... good stuff


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

if i keep posting here my grass will never get cut


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

my neighbors will cut it for me


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

and demand restitution


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

no joke one of my new neighbors was edging part of mine and using the weed eater on my back side yard down the skreet


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i told him he had plenty to do in his yard i got this


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Cobbler coming next.........


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

green maters is goood LD


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

cobbler?


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

peach or blackberry?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Paging stonemountaingiftshophunter.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Peach.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Wit vaniller iced cream.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Fresh out da oven.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

This is a throw back day from my childhood, me and my uncle use to cook like this on Sunday nights and then watch Heehaw or Lawrence Welks. It may have been Saturday but ya'll get my drift.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

And da freezer.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I remember hee haw well.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Still watch it. Mercy, they some huneys on thera.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2015)

Picked the blackberries in the backyard, double bean vanilla............


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I had to watch freakin 60 minutes too. Not loling.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Didn't like Dallas either.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Or that other show like Dallas. Don't recollect the name.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 2, 2015)

me-sir, i left my DL at the gun shop two weeks ago

officer-what is your name?

me-billy


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Did enjoy me some Friday night daisy tho.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Billy....Billy McDurdelson.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 2, 2015)

when ghost town reopened, they had can-can girls in the saloon, looked like the same ones from 72


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

t werks at McDurdleson Metal Mania, Inc


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 2, 2015)

online food is making me hongry


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

if I get tooo hongry the grass will never get


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy still gots plenty o' veggie soup going T.  Corn pone won't be far beehind


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Dylan is mixing up some Roundup.  Pappy gotta spray some weeds in a little bit.  after it kools off


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

They ever find out who shot JR?


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

cut


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

too stankin' hot ta spray right now.  weeds wont open der leaves and soak it up.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Roundup will sure make cutting that grass faster.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

JR shot hisself.  you would to if'n you had to live wid dat woman.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy thankin' bout spraying the whole yard with Roundup, and buying some JD green paint to spray it wid too


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Billy said JR was a wouse .  Billy said he shoulda shot his ol woman insted


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

mines mostly bad weeds


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

What was that other show like Dallas,  pappy? Same time period.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Sue Ellen was pickled all da time.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

was it knots landing TP


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i'm thinkin of lettin it go to seed baggin it and payin sinclair1 a visit


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

before the moon gets empty


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

poor Sinclair he do
like his yard


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

K-not Head's Landin'?


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

he stays up late drinkin martinis and peering out his winders


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I shoulda knowed krun would know it.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i can slip in spread em an slip out


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

dat's about da onlyest show I can think of about that time frame that ran fer any length of time


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

knots landing had Gary ewing
youngest brother


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

I didn't like having to watch that show either.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

that'll teach him to keep off my honey hole


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

It was a goot guess Tp


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I didn't like having to watch that show either.



you lose your remote?


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i didn't watch much tv when that was on but there was one or two hot chicks almost as purty as mrs 33 on there


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

this one is finally about toast


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

I wish I was having Dave's dinner


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i fell asleep  waitin for them to be on there


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i do remember br549


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

krun dun went and whooped up on Pappys thankin


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

blues despair and agony on me


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy remembers 'sock it to me'


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

I miss the old actors
the one's today not much


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

thurty tree... it were   gloom, despair, and agony on me.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

laugh-in


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

i got enuff shade to start cuttin now


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy remembers Goldie Hawn


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

and Sally Fields


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

But Valerie Bertinelli where da hawt one


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

how bout that lil blondie who poped up out of the corn field?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

we water logged down hera


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

WooooHoooo...


Sally Fields flop


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

he haw


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy dun goot


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

Blondie was hottt.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

I liked the old theatrical movies
Oklahoma, and such


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 2, 2015)

Goldie was mtr's favorite next to Raquel


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2015)

A bunch of them on there was hawt too.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

and the old war movies
harms way
tora tora tora
and such


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

john wayne
burt Lancaster
and such


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy don't remember the hunnies names too much...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pappy remembers Kenny Rogers wife on HeeHaw..

Marianne Gordon Rogers


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

didn't know his wife on hee haw


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

She a Athens Jawjaw girl.... bulldawg


and a goot lookin bulldawg too.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

didn't know that


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

yep.  They met on HeeHaw... 

Elvis's last girlfriend was on HeeHaw too.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

wow


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

next question they still together?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Last post


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Almost last post


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

he done ruined his face
with plastic surgery


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

he looks chinese


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2015)

Can't remember Elvis's gal friends name tho


remember he died the year they broke up


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2015)

Who's got the next 1


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Aug 2, 2015)

not me


----------

